# Coaches



## Dan3140 (Jul 28, 2009)

I need a coach. Does any body know any back tension coaches in southwest missouri around neosho or joplin area?


----------



## MoBuzzCut (Aug 22, 2007)

I know of one in Ozark up here by me. Dan not sure about down there


----------

